
Ketogenic Mediterranean Diet alters gut bacteria and reduces Alzheimer’s risk - raulk
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190903120514.htm
======
barcoder
There's a lot to be said for the ketogenic diet, particularly in the short
term for weight loss and sugar addiction. However, there are not many studies
on its long term effects, so this has been an interesting read

